# Teddy Rupture Fuzz



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Trying to make my way through all the vintage fuzz circuits so here's another!
It's based on the Jordan Bosstone and it's super gnarly sounding! I love it.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I was kinda hoping for a Teddy Ruxpin graphic hahaha


----------



## Nostradoomus

Also your workflow is insane and your builds are very neat. Solid work always!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Haha, that would be too terrifying ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi

Nostradoomus said:


> Also your workflow is insane and your builds are very neat. Solid work always!


And thank you! Lately I've been building a bunch at a time then label them all later. The nice thing about the P-Touch label maker is there no paint or chemicals to deal with so it's pretty fast.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Makes sense. I have so many completed circuits I could box up, need a pile up of 125B boxes though. All I have are 1590BB and XX sizes at the moment. Going to do a few 2 or 3 in 1s to knock the stack down a bit!


----------



## Barry

Nice build as always!


----------



## Barry

Nostradoomus said:


> Makes sense. I have so many completed circuits I could box up, need a pile up of 125B boxes though. All I have are 1590BB and XX sizes at the moment. Going to do a few 2 or 3 in 1s to knock the stack down a bit!


I bought a case off 125B'S  when one of the pedal parts places sold and the new owner was clearing out old inventory for under $4.00 a piece, they are all the cream color but I couldn't beat the price


----------



## Nostradoomus

That is awesome haha. I do acid etching so not sure how cream would do...though it might turn out cool, never tried it on a painted pedal but I’m just assuming it wouldn’t work that well. 

I am pretty impressed with the 1590xx boxes I got from Daier...5 of them for 60 (CDN$) shipped to my door on a week. I may just have to order a batch of 125b.


----------



## Mourguitars

Very neat looking build..yet again !

You have been keeping my mind off the storm east of me ..looks like its heading north so by next week ill be getting all the PCB's and parts I've bought ..lol

Mike


----------



## geekmacdaddy

Gorgeous


----------

